# Exhaust hangers



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Curious if anybody has dealt with rusted off exhaust hangers? Been getting some weird clunks and vibrating sounds, so while putting on the summer tires, decided to give the exhaust system a good look over. Turns out that my thickest bracket in the rear that is welded to the pipe has given up the ghost again and fully separated. Sadly I do not think I can get it rewelded, as it been done twice in the past and the rust I think is now too great for it to be done again. 
And at the front of the vehicle where the front pipe goes under the subframe, the metal rod that attaches to the rubber hanger there has rusted off and just hangs supporting nothing.
Shy of removing the exhaust I do not think a new one can be welded in. I noticed that the rubber mount seems to be attached to a frame that is held onto the subframe by two bolts. My guess is that this is in place so that its easier to remove that rubber mount to disassemble the exhaust. Wondering if it might allow for room to install a universal style hanger?
Has anybody done a fix for these themselves? 
Seems crazy to start replacing exhaust parts because the metal hanging brackets welded on have rusted off, not to mention expensive.

Anyway, I will wrestle with the idea for the next little while. Was able to use some metal lock ties and pipe clamping to get the rear bracket supporting again, which has eliminated most of the buzzing sounds. Think its a temporary fix. When I get a chance I will stop in at a garage and see if I can get an estimate for a better fix.

Strange that the Nissan Dealer who did the airbag two weeks ago did not mention anything about this in their inspection report.
Somehow they did find another rear bearing in need of replacement. The service manager told me there was movement in the axle. However, while changing tires I gave it the shake tests and spun the wheel, and I saw no hub movement or grinding sounds. Guess I will keep an eye on this as well, but I don't think it is in real bad shape yet.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I have 2 or 3 missing and clunks and other noises are part of the nissan symphony. 

My first hanger gave up in the first years(2nd or 3rd).
After i changed the flange on the silencer, the hanger was a bit far on the driver side. I tried to pry the silencer hanger and it fell off. Now everything is hanging with metal wires and clips. 
As long as the engine and tranny are running fine, i ll keep on patching. Noise is not an issue yet, "Lamb of god" or "Slayer" music are doing the trick for now.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I've lost the one on the front pipe and I'm doing the same as Otomodo: heavy gauge wire (or light gauge rod) and some bolts. If any more go, then maybe I"ll fabricate something heftier and see if I can tack weld it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys. I am going to have to look into this more or find a place that will rebuild the hanger rods for not too much money. I figure if I replace them asap I will hopefully extend the life of the different pipes.The front one will be a pain as the workspace is limited, and the rod that broke off is welded to the top of the pipe. You can remove the bracket that holds the rubber hanger to the front subframe for a bit more working space, but I don't know if there is room for welding while leaving the pipe in place.










Here is a pic of the part with the hanger and bracket attached
???????? ????? ????????? ??? Nissan X-Trail (T30) 2001-2006 ? ??????? ?? ???? 1400 ??? ? ??????.


The back one I think will be easier to deal with. I think I can use a universal style aftermarket hanger that I can adjust as needed to fit. 
Anyway, I will report back when I have figured out how to get this repaired fairly inexpensively.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I had a couple rust through. I went with stainless hose clamps. I kept the rusted hanger in place and fit the hose clamp around the exhaust pipe and the hanger. It was easy, cheap and fixed the rattling.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well finally was able to get my good friends at Speedy to get rid of the old ones and weld in new hanger hook rods or whatever they are called. They bent steel rod and welded it in place to hang in the original rubber exhaust hangers. Replaced the big one left side in the rear and the one that goes over the front frame. For that one there is a bracket that holds the rubber hanger that is held on from underneath by two bolts. With the bracket removed they welded a new hanger hook, and then reassembled. Grand total charged with taxes included was $35.16. Well worth it. Also removed the last of the upper heat shield in that section that was rattling and full of holes. Anyway, the good news is its quiet again, and hopefully, it will extend the life of the rest of the exhaust. Of course with exhaust rattling sounds gone I will start hearing new sounds in short order, but c'est la vie lol.


----------

